# Is android possible on nokia c7



## shahidrajouri (Nov 12, 2012)

I hav Nokia C7 with belle refresh. I want to install Android OS on it. Is it possible? If yes how can I do that. I am new to thinkdigit. May be I have post in wrong forum. Sorry for that. Please comment.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2012)

not possible. experimental ports may exist but it'll not work. if you want android, buy an android mobile.


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2012)

However, it's possible in Nokia N9.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 12, 2012)

i think one day it should happen, installing any OS for any mobile. just like the PC may be with the help of drivers.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> However, it's possible in Nokia N9.



N9 is powered by TI OMAP 3630 which is already powering a ton of Android mobiles (Optimus Black, Milestone 2, etc). So some of the required stuff can be easily found and ported. For Nokia N series no info is given about processor or the related docs.


----------



## shahidrajouri (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## maninder4k (Nov 21, 2012)

Bro it's possible if you can contact the owner of this YouTube video


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

^ Is that really Android or just a wallpaper mimicking Android screen?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2012)

dafuq whoever fall prey to that silly trick. the mobile has USB debugging as well as USB storage connection on (left side top right corner. the 2 icons) when no USB cable is connected. On a side note, USB debugging is required to be on if you are taking screenshot from PC using Android SDK. Nice try but epic failure.


----------



## maninder4k (Nov 21, 2012)

Ya that's right! But even we can't say that it is impossible....


----------



## Kev.Ved (Nov 21, 2012)

Not possible as yet.


----------



## josin (Nov 22, 2012)

shahidrajouri said:


> I hav Nokia C7 with belle refresh. I want to install Android OS on it. Is it possible? If yes how can I do that. I am new to thinkdigit. May be I have post in wrong forum. Sorry for that. Please comment.



Theoretically yes but practically NO. it would be a herculean task and if you have achieved it then show it to Google they will surely invite you to Mountain View, CA 94043, United States. Go buy a note2/s3/htc one x+/one x/note1 and enjoy it.


----------



## shahidrajouri (Nov 22, 2012)

In nut shell, not possible. ok thanks all for your quick responses that is why i like this forum.


----------



## sainath (Nov 22, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> Bro it's possible if you can contact the owner of this YouTube video



Its BIGGGGGGG FAKEEEE! lol Its just a wallpapers. look at the ratings of that video. Android on Nokia's older Symbian phone is not possible. Just search before creating that type of useless threads. If you want Android then get Android.


----------

